# What Does Ohpf Stand For?



## TimC

Hi

I noticed in the sales forum people post the letter 'OHPF'

Does anyone know what this stands for - does it mean that they have agreed terms with a buyer and the watch is now off the market?

Best wishes

T


----------



## feenix

On Hold Pending Funds


----------



## TimC

ah - thank you


----------

